# Homemade Tools



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

I love homemade tools. I would like to see your homemade tools and ideas. I was outside working today and thought this would be an interesting thread, so I took some pictures of what I could find that I had made. I am very interested in yours!

“Pea Shooter” —used to drive nails into hard to reach places.
















Here is a very basic bevel gauge.








This is a mallet I made from tree branches....and also chisel handles with ferrules I made a long time ago.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

How does the Peashooter work?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lol*

You put the nail in the end by your mouth and then blow really hard ....



ducbsa said:


> How does the Peashooter work?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll see what I can find. Most of the homemade tools I have made were done for some special application and when the job was done the tool goes in the trash.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I have an extendable pole saw, and made a handsaw hand grip (based on a Disston) so I can remove the curved saw blade from the pole saw and use it as a handsaw for cutting branches, etc.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

You can make very effective wood carving tools from farrier's hoof knives, both new and used.
Change bevel angles, use a Dremel to change the tips. Left and right pairs, I have maybe 15 of my own
and others that I build to give away as gifts.
A new one will cost $30 - $50 each. Used, from a farrier, might be free - $5.00 each.


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

ducbsa said:


> How does the Peashooter work?


You put the sleeve against the piece you want to nail, drop a nail in the sleeve, insert the steel rod, and then punch the nail home.


----------



## vicegrip (Dec 16, 2017)

4ND3R5 said:


> You put the sleeve against the piece you want to nail, drop a nail in the sleeve, insert the steel rod, and then punch the nail home.


Nice idea!!!


----------

